
Simple Erlang Browser Graphics - DanielRibeiro
https://github.com/joearms/SEBG
======
DTrejo
Anyone have a link to a demo?

~~~
initself
No samples. Hrmph.

~~~
DFectuoso
There is a sample, the svgdemo file is clearly sending javascript every 100ms,
but yea, there no link to a running server.

